# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Απορίες συγκεντρωμένες για τον Αφάνα...(cockatiel -2 μηνών)

## mai_tai

Χαιρετω την ομορφη παρεα-μερικες ερωτησεις ακομα π ζηταν απαντησεις απο τους εμπειρους!
ΤΑ φωτα σας παρακαλω...
ο αφανας μου ειναι 2 μηνων περιπου και ειναι κοκατιλ αρσενικο!


1) Απο ποια ηλικια αρχιζουν κ τραγουδανε τα μικρα..? κατι σφυριγματα μου κανει μονο... δυνατα  και επαναλαμβανομενα....


2)Εχω δοκιμασει να του δινω φρουτα και αυγο....-δεν τα πλησιαζει ομως...!!  κανα κολπακι...?



3)Οταν τον εχω και τον χαιδευω  αρκετη ωρα στο κεφαλακι του-βγαζει μια μικρη κραυγη..!αυτο τι σημαινει αραγε..?φανταζομαι του αρεσει αλλα ετσι κανουν ολα..?σαν παραπονιαρικο σφυριγμα πολυ σιγανο ομως..



4)τα πατουσακια του καθως και τα φτερα του πισω ...που τα λερωνει...(πρεπει να τα καθαριζουμε αραια κ που...???(ειναι ηρεμος ενταξει...αλλα δεν θελει να του πειραζω τα φτερα...-ειδικα να τα ανοιγω...!



5)οταν κλεινω το φως το βραδυ....πολλες φορες εχει ορεξη για παιχνιδια ο τυπος-κ ειναι μονιμα σκαρφαλωμενος στα πλαινα του κλουβιου...-δεν παταει σε πατηθρες...-δεν τον ακουω να μετακινηται μετα ομως...-ειναι σωστο να κοιμαται εκει...η καποια στιγμη μεταφερεται...με την αφη....στις πατηθρες...??



6)καθε μερα ασχολουμε 2 ωρες ...τις υπολοιπες ειναι μονος..-σε αδειο σπιτι(ζω μονος μου)μηπως καποια στιγμη πρεπει να του παρω και μια θυληκια για παρεα..?η μετα θα με γραφει κανονικα...κ απο ηρεμος...θα γινει καπως..?

κ τελος...αυτη η μεταλαξη πως λεγεται..? 




Σας ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για τις οποιες απαντησεις!

----------


## geog87

καταρχην να σου ζησει ο μικρος σου φιλος!!!οσον αφορα τα φρουτα δεσε τα με καποιο σχοινι κ αστα να κρεμονται σαν παιχνιδια ωστε να τα πλησιασει!κ γενικα δοκιμασε κ λαχανικα κλπ καποιο θα του αρεσει σιγουρα!για την αυγοτροφη γινεις ετοιμη η φτιαχνεις εσυ καποια?θα βρεις πολλες συνταγες κ ευκολες στο φορουμ!οσο για το βραδυ καλο θα ηταν να τον βαζεις σε καποιο δωματιο με πληρη ησυχια κ σκοταδι να κοιμαται ησυχος!τις ωρες που τον αφηνεις μονο του καλο θα ηταν να αφηνεις καποιο ραδιο να ακουει μουσικη!εγω ετσι κανω παντως!κ καλο θα ηταν αν ανοιγει το κλουβι να τον αφηνες εκτος κλουβιου να μαθει εξω...εμενα το κοκατιλ μου εχει μαθει κ οταν το αφηνω εκτος κλουβιου δν το κουναει απο εκει αντε να κανει καμια βολτα κ ξαναγυριζει στο κλουβι του!φοραει δαχτυλιδι ο μικρος σου?η ειναι απο γνωστο σου?γιατι ξερω περιπτωσεις που σου πουλανε κοκατιλ μεγαλο για 2 3 μηνων ταισμενο στο χερι κλπ...ανεβασε κιαλλες φωτο κ δειξε μας το κλουβακι σου κ πες μας κ αλλες λεπτομεριες απο τη συμπεριφορα του κ την σχεση σας!

----------


## olga

Να τον χαίρεσαι! Συνέχισε να του βάζεις φρούτα και αυγό, δοκίμασε και το κόλπο που λέει ο Γιώργος, ίσως απλά να χρειάζεται να τα συνηθίσει για να φάει.
Αυτό σαν παραπονιάρικο σφύριγμα που περιγράφεις, το κάνει το θυληκό μου όταν την έχω στο χέρι μου και δεν θέλει άλλα χάδια, αλλά να επιστρέψει στο κλουβί της. (Αν εννοούμε το ίδιο)
Τα πατουσάκια του φαντάζομαι πως εννοείς ότι τα λερώνει με κουτσουλιές? Το ίδιο και τα φτερά του? Έχω απορία πως λερώνει τα φτερά του πίσω? Βάλε μας μια φωτογραφία! 
Πριν κοιμηθούν και τα δικά μου σκαρφαλώνουν στα κάγκελα, αλλά μετά πάνε στις πατήθρες, πατατήρησέ το να δεις λογικά στις πατήθρες θα πηγένει να κοιμηθεί.
Καλό θα ήταν μιας και λείπεις αρκετές ώρες να του έπερνες ένα θυληκό για να έχει παρέα. Αφού το δικό σου είναι ήμερο αν πάρεις άγριο θυληκό μην σταματήσεις να ασχολήσε μαζί του, έτσι ούτε ο Αφάνας θα αγριέψει αλλά και το θυληκό θα σε εμπιστευτεί πιο εύκολα αν βλέπει το άλλο να έρχεται κοντά σου. Αν πάρεις κάποιο ήμερο θυληκό τότε δεν νομίζω να έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. 
Βάλε και φωτογραφίες απο το κλουβί του αν μπορείς!

----------


## lagreco69

1) Απο δυο μηνων αρχιζουν και τραγουδανε, υπαρχουν ομως και οι περιπτωσεις που θυληκα τραγουδουν επισης!! (σχετικα σπανιο)

2) Οι παπαγαλοι δυσκολα δεχονται οτιδηποτε νεο μεσα στο κλουβι τους, ειτε αυτο ειναι παιχνιδι, ειτε ειναι φαγωσιμο. ειναι οπττικα πτηνα και εαν δεν τους κεντρισει κατι το ενδιαφερον! δεν το πλησιαζουν καν. δοκιμασε να τους το κρεμασεις σαν παιχνιδι στο κλουβι τους θα το βρουν πολυ πιο ενδιαφερον και ισως να το δοκιμασουν. το αυγο δυσκολα το δεχονται επισης!! δοκιμασε να τους το ανακατεψεις με κεχρι, η ρυζι! οχι μπισκοτα περιεχουν ζαχαρη!!! 

3) Τα cockatiels κανουν διαφορες κραυγες, ισως να το κανει απο ευχαριστηση, ισως και να μην θελει αλλα χαδια. ενα video θα ηταν πολυ πιο διαφωτιστικο. 

4) Αυτο δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω, απο που λερωνεται? οι παπαγαλοι περιποιουνται μονοι τους τον εαυτο τους! εαν το αφησεις θα το δεις να καθαριζεται μονο του. 

5) Οταν ειναι μικρα κοιμουνται στις πιο περιεργες στασεις, ειναι φυσιολογικο εαν καποια στιγμη το δεις να κοιμαται κρεμασμενο! η επανω στα καγκελα! επισης θα πρεπει να το μαθεις να κοιμαται με προγραμμα, τον δικο μου 10 το βραδυ τον σκεπαζω! και 8 το πρωι τον ξεσκεπαζω, χρειαζονται τουλαχιστον 10 ωρες υπνου και ηρεμιας. τα cockatiels εχουν τον δυνδρομο να πανικοβαλονται στο σκοταδι, λογω του οτι ειναι εντελως τυφλα σε αυτο!! ενα μικρο φωτακι μερικα μετρα μακρια απο το κλουβι, θα το εκανε να νιωθει πιο ασφαλες. 

6) Μουσικη οταν λειπεις και πολλα παιχνιδια!! εαν του παρεις και αλλο cockatiel για παρεα δεν θα σε γραφει!! αλλα θα ασχολητε μαζι σου λιγοτερο!! με λιγα λογια θα περασεις σε δευτερη μοιρα, κυριως εαν του και παρεις ταιρι. 

Ορκο! δεν παιρνω Στελιο αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι White face cinnamon rearl, οι πιο παλιοι του ειδους θα σου πουν στα σιγουρα.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Τα φωτα σας παρακαλω...
> ο αφανας μου ειναι 2 μηνων περιπου και ειναι κοκατιλ αρσενικο!


Πώς είσαι σίγουρος ότι το πουλάκι είναι αρσενικό?

1) Από 2-4 μηνών τα περισσότερα αρσενικά κοκατίλ τραγουδάνε ήδη πολύ καθαρά! Όμως έχω εμπειρία και με θηλυκά πουλάκια που ξεκίνησαν να τραγουδάνε στους 2 μήνες, αλλά μετά το σταμάτησαν!
Άκου εδώ ένα νεαρό αρσενικό, 3 μηνών, που δοκιμάζει τη φωνή του..




2) Ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να το δελεάσεις είναι να βλέπει εσένα να τα δοκιμάζεις, όπως και τα διάφορα τρικ που σου πρότειναν τα παιδιά, δηλαδή να κρεμάσεις τα τρόφιμα σαν παιχνίδια..

3) Είναι ο γλυκύτατος μωρουδίστικος ήχος που κάνουν όταν τα χαιδεύεις... έτσι ζητάνε από τους γονείς τους τα μικρά να ασχοληθούν κι άλλο μαζί τους.. σου δείχνει ότι το απολαμβάνει!

4) Πως τα λερώνει δεν κατάλαβα... αλλά να του βάζεις να κάνει μπάνιο... είτε σε μπανιέρα, είτε με ψεκαστήρι.. μόνο προσοχή μετά το μπάνιο στα ρεύματα αέρα να μην σου κρυώσει!

5) Για τον ύπνο μην ανησυχείς... βρίσκει το δρόμο του μετά..

6) Καλό θα ήταν να έχει μία παρεούλα αν εσύ λείπεις από το σπίτι διαρκώς και σε βλέπει μόνο για δύο ώρες... αλλά μπορείς να την πάρεις λίγο αργότερα! 
Αν πάρεις κοριτσάκι ήμερο, δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα..
Μόνο όταν έρθει η στιγμή να κάνουν δική τους οικογένεια μπορεί να σε γράφουν λίγο, αλλά στην δική μου περίπτωση δεν έγινε αυτό, οπότε εξαρτάται από το πόσο θα ασχολείσαι και εσύ με τα πουλάκια στη διάρκεια του χρόνου..




> κ τελος...αυτη η μεταλαξη πως λεγεται..?


Η μετάλλαξη είναι σίγουρα Whiteface Pearl και αν διακρίνω καλά από τη φωτογραφία σου και Cinnamon...
Αναλυτικά για τις μεταλλάξεις μπορείς να διαβάσεις εδώ: *Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel*


*Εγώ να πω την αλήθεια μου με δύο φυλοσύνδετες μεταλλάξεις (Pearl & Cinnamon) το πουλάκι το κάνω για θηλυκό.... αλλά δεν το λέω με σιγουριά, γιατί δεν γνωρίζω τους γονείς του..
Αν μπορείς να μάθεις τι μεταλλάξεις ήταν οι γονείς θα σου πω!

----------


## mai_tai

γειασου geog  -ευχαριστω για την απαντηση-ο μικρος- εχει δαχτυλιδι κλειστο και το πηρα απο γνωστο εκτροφεα στην αθηνα!θα ανεβασω και φωτο απο κλουβι αργοτερα 


> καταρχην να σου ζησει ο μικρος σου φιλος!!!οσον αφορα τα φρουτα δεσε τα με καποιο σχοινι κ αστα να κρεμονται σαν παιχνιδια ωστε να τα πλησιασει!κ γενικα δοκιμασε κ λαχανικα κλπ καποιο θα του αρεσει σιγουρα!για την αυγοτροφη γινεις ετοιμη η φτιαχνεις εσυ καποια?θα βρεις πολλες συνταγες κ ευκολες στο φορουμ!οσο για το βραδυ καλο θα ηταν να τον βαζεις σε καποιο δωματιο με πληρη ησυχια κ σκοταδι να κοιμαται ησυχος!τις ωρες που τον αφηνεις μονο του καλο θα ηταν να αφηνεις καποιο ραδιο να ακουει μουσικη!εγω ετσι κανω παντως!κ καλο θα ηταν αν ανοιγει το κλουβι να τον αφηνες εκτος κλουβιου να μαθει εξω...εμενα το κοκατιλ μου εχει μαθει κ οταν το αφηνω εκτος κλουβιου δν το κουναει απο εκει αντε να κανει καμια βολτα κ ξαναγυριζει στο κλουβι του!φοραει δαχτυλιδι ο μικρος σου?η ειναι απο γνωστο σου?γιατι ξερω περιπτωσεις που σου πουλανε κοκατιλ μεγαλο για 2 3 μηνων ταισμενο στο χερι κλπ...ανεβασε κιαλλες φωτο κ δειξε μας το κλουβακι σου κ πες μας κ αλλες λεπτομεριες απο τη συμπεριφορα του κ την σχεση σας!

----------


## mai_tai

vicky ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας-ευτηχως που υπαρχετε κ εσεις :Happy0030: 
το πουλακι ειναι απο εκτροφεα στην αθηνα με κλειστο δαχτυλιδι-ειναι πολυ ηρεμο κ φαινετε οτι ειναι μικρουλι...(ειναι  2 μηνων.)
αν ειναι θυληκο δεν το γνωριζω εγω..-απλα μου το αναφερε  οταν το πηρα!και να μην ειναι...δεν το αλλαζω με τιποτα τω ρα ομως...χεχεχεχεχεχεχεεχεχ
σημερα το εκανα μπανιο στον νυπτηρα...αλλα δεν του πολυαρεσε...οποτε τις επομενες φορες θαχει ψεκαστηρι...-οταν λεω λερωνεται...εννοω οτι παει κ σκαλιζει τα υπολοιματα απο τον ποπο του καμια φορα...()τι βιτσιο ειναι αυτο...?)χαχαχαχαχ












> Πώς είσαι σίγουρος ότι το πουλάκι είναι αρσενικό?
> 
> 1) Από 2-4 μηνών τα περισσότερα αρσενικά κοκατίλ τραγουδάνε ήδη πολύ καθαρά! Όμως έχω εμπειρία και με θηλυκά πουλάκια που ξεκίνησαν να τραγουδάνε στους 2 μήνες, αλλά μετά το σταμάτησαν!
> Άκου εδώ ένα νεαρό αρσενικό, 3 μηνών, που δοκιμάζει τη φωνή του..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να το δελεάσεις είναι να βλέπει εσένα να τα δοκιμάζεις, όπως και τα διάφορα τρικ που σου πρότειναν τα παιδιά, δηλαδή να κρεμάσεις τα τρόφιμα σαν παιχνίδια..
> ...

----------


## mai_tai

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

φατσα...μετα το μπανιο....!χαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.usστο σταντ του..

----------


## sarpijk

Ωραια κατασταση του εχεις φτιαξει! Να σου ζησει!

----------


## mai_tai

νασαι καλα στεφανε-ευχαριστω

----------


## Εφη

να σου ζήσει Στέλιο...πολύ όμορφο

----------


## COMASCO

στελιο πολυ ζεστα εχεις παρει το χομπυ και χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα!καλη συνεχεια!περιμενουμε και αλλες φωτο με τον μικρο σου!

----------


## olga

> vicky ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας-ευτηχως που υπαρχετε κ εσεις
> το πουλακι ειναι απο εκτροφεα στην αθηνα με κλειστο δαχτυλιδι-ειναι πολυ ηρεμο κ φαινετε οτι ειναι μικρουλι...(ειναι  2 μηνων.)
> αν ειναι θυληκο δεν το γνωριζω εγω..-απλα μου το αναφερε  οταν το πηρα!και να μην ειναι...δεν το αλλαζω με τιποτα τω ρα ομως...χεχεχεχεχεχεχεεχεχ
> σημερα το εκανα μπανιο στον νυπτηρα...αλλα δεν του πολυαρεσε...οποτε τις επομενες φορες θαχει ψεκαστηρι...-οταν λεω λερωνεται...εννοω οτι παει κ σκαλιζει τα υπολοιματα απο τον ποπο του καμια φορα...()τι βιτσιο ειναι αυτο...?)χαχαχαχαχ


το ότι έχει υπολόίματα δεν είναι λιγάκι ανησυχητικό? Κανονικά νομίζω αν οι κουτσουλιές του είναι κανονικές δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει...

----------


## mai_tai

οι κουτσουλιες δειχνουν φυσιολογικες-!απλα καμια φορα προσπαθει να πεταξει...κ του φευγουν διαφορα.... :Jumping0011: -μετα αν τα εχει λερωσει λιγο...παει κ τα σκαλιζει τα...λερωμενα πουπουλα..!αυτο εννοω..

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Στέλιο πανέμορφο, να το χαίρεσαι. Αν μπορείς στείλε μου σε προσωπικό μήνυμα το όνομα και την διεύθυνση του εκτροφέα γιατί ενδιαφέρομε και εγώ για αγορά  cockatiel

----------


## mai_tai

σου στελω σε πμ φιλος :Party0028:

----------


## mai_tai

Για αυτον τον ηχο ελεγα...-αραγε τι να λεει...???

----------


## olga

Ναζάκια φαίνεται να σου κάνει και χαρούλες! Είναι πολύ όμορφο!

----------


## lagreco69

Χαρουλες!! σου κανει Στελιο, πολυ ομορφο!!!! να το χαιρεσαι!!! φτου φτου φτου..

----------


## kirkal

πανέμορφο πανέμορφο...γιατί το βίντεο είναι 4 χρόνια πριν χχαχχαχαχαχα

----------


## mai_tai

> πανέμορφο πανέμορφο...γιατί το βίντεο είναι 4 χρόνια πριν χχαχχαχαχαχα


ειναι απο καμερα π εχω αγορασει απο το διαδυκτιο...κ δεν ξερω να αλλαξω την ωρα..!!!η φωτο ειναι χθεσινη..ευχαριστω kirkal!

----------


## klairi

είναι τέλειο το φατσάκι σου. Να το χαίρεσαι. Ψάχνω να βρω κι εγώ ένα επιπλέον μέλος για την οικογένεια μου. Στείλε με σε παρακαλώ το όνομα του εκτροφέα μήπως σταθώ τυχερή όπως εσύ.

----------


## mai_tai

εχεις pm   σε λιγο κλαιρι--ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Για αυτον τον ηχο ελεγα...-αραγε τι να λεει...???


Στέλιο είναι αυτό που σου έλεγα στο πρώτο ποστ!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Τα ευχαριστιέται τα χαδάκια σου! Είναι πολύ γλυκό!!! Να σου ζήσει!!
Ωραίο και το σταντ με την... ανεμόσκαλα!!!

----------


## mai_tai

> Τα ευχαριστιέται τα χαδάκια σου! Είναι πολύ γλυκό!!! Να σου ζήσει!!
> Ωραίο και το σταντ με την... ανεμόσκαλα!!!


στο σταντ  η βαση του ειναι  απο ρουλεμαν τροχου αυτοκινητου....με κολλημενο σωληνα για βαση του ξυλου!πατεντα της δουλειας.. :Jumping0011: !ευχαριστω νατασα

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Τι δουλειά κάνεις Στέλιο; Εγώ είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος αυτοκινήτων και δουλεύω σε συνεργείο τις vw audi από το ‘84

----------


## mai_tai

μηχανικος hyundai-kia-(20 χρονια)θα τα πουμε στην συναντηση αναλυτικοτερα!

----------


## mai_tai

εππππ ναμαι παλιιιι-αφανας με φοντο αφανα... :Party0028:

----------


## mai_tai



----------


## mai_tai

εδω τρωμε την πιπερια μας!χεχεχεχεχεχε

----------


## mai_tai



----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφο!!! ειναι Στελιο, φτου φτου φτου!!!!!!

----------


## skrekas

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες, καταπληκτικό το σταντ...να τον χαίρεσαι τον μικρό!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Στέλιο πραγματικά πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία. Να τον χαίρεσαι.

----------


## mai_tai

ευχριστω γιωργο-δημητρη - βαλαντη!την καλημερα μουυ :Party0028:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Ωραία Στέλιο που είναι πρόθυμος να φάει και την πιπεριά! Γλυκύτατος είναι!

----------


## mai_tai

> Ωραία Στέλιο που είναι πρόθυμος να φάει και την πιπεριά! Γλυκύτατος είναι!


Eυχαριστω νατασσα-γενικα οτι καινουργιο δοκιμαζει...το δοκιμαζει απο το χερι μου!αν τα βαλω στο κλουβι δεν τα τρωει!πχ...αυγο-πιπερια-ριγανι φρεσκια-βασιλικο-φρουτα-κ καμια φορα π του δινω κομματακια δημητριακα-μονο απο το χερι!τοχει βρει παιχνιδι μαλλον...!!!ειναι ομρφουλης κ πολυ χαδιαρης ο μπαγασας!! :Jumping0011:

----------


## mai_tai

Εππππππ.....  ναμαι παλι...!ο αφανας fitness...κ πεχνιδιαρης!! :Party0024:

----------


## geog87

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  α σκοπευεις να κατεβασεις τον αφανα στην επομενη ολυμπιαδα??????????? πολλα like Στελιο!!!

----------


## mai_tai

το κακο ειναι πως καθεται πανω απο την μπαρα.....-αλλα λεει ο ομοσπονδιακος προπονητης...χαχαχαχαχαχαχ  !επειδη βραδυ συνηθως κανω γυμναστικη -ο αφανας νομιζει οτι θα τον βαλω για υπνο...κ δεν μπαινει με τιποτα στο κλουβι του-οποτε ερχεται πανω μου κ κανουμε μαζι πους απς-μπαρα -!!αραγε ολα ετσι ειναι..??το βραδυ τους πιανουν τα πολλα παιχνιδια?ισως αντιλαμβανονται την ωρα που ...προκειται να πανε για υπνο..κ κανουν τσαχπινιες μπας κ κατσουν παραπανω εξω..-δεν εξηγηται αλλιως..

----------


## geog87

Στελιο μηπως πηρες τον αφανα απο τον Ζαμπιδη????

----------


## mai_tai

χαχαχαχαχχαχα-καλοοοο :Love0030:

----------


## geog87

κατι ασχετο Στελιο...ο ερνεστο???μας τον εχεις παρουσιασει???αυτο που λεει εεεεεεεεεεεεεερνεστο Β................. το ξερεις???

----------


## mai_tai

σωστος ο γιωργος-βλεπεις με τον αφανα...τον παραμερισα λιγο!στις επομενες μερες θα τον συστησω!

----------


## Gardelius

*Στελιο, δεν παιζεται η "φατσα"!!! Συνεχιστε την καλη δουλεια και την καθημερινη  προπονηση!!!! Θελουμε νεα ταλεντα!*

----------


## geog87

μα αντι να μας παρουσιασεις αυτο το πουλι με αυτο το πολυ ωραιο ονομα που μου θυμιζει ενδοξες στιγμες...καποτε...χαχαχαχαχ  αχαχαχα

----------


## lagreco69

Κουκλι ειναι!!! Στελιο να το χαιρεσαι!!!! ναι ανεβασε και τον Ερνεστο!! καλα τα λεει ο George.

----------


## geog87

μου ηρθε ασχετο στο μυαλο...φανταζεστε την ωρα που ο αφανας θα ζευγαρωσει??????????με τοση μυικη ενδυναμωση και προπονηση απο τον Στελιο...παει το κοριτσακι....χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## lagreco69

> μου ηρθε ασχετο στο μυαλο...φανταζεστε την ωρα που ο αφανας θα ζευγαρωσει??????????με τοση μυικη ενδυναμωση και προπονηση απο τον Στελιο...παει το κοριτσακι....χαχαχαχαχαχαχα




 :Ashamed0001: .... χα χα χα!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Κούκλαρος ο αφάνας...μήπως να τα φτιάξει με την ζεμπρα μου η την ρωξαννη μου?

----------


## geog87

ναι παιδια με το καλο!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

ζεμπρα



ρωξαννη

----------


## geog87

εγω ψηφιζω Ρωξανη!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

:Innocent0006:  :Evilgrin0013:

----------


## lagreco69

Ροξαννη!!! δαγκωτο!! τι μεταλλαξη ειναι Nikol ο κοριτσαρος σου?

----------


## Lucky Witch

Η ζεμπρα είναι whiteface cinnamon pearl και η ρωξαννη whiteface pearl pied.

----------


## μαρια ν

πω ,πω,πω επαθα την πλακα μου με την Ρωξανη ειναι πανεμορφη, τι μεταλλαξη ηταν οι γονεις της και βγηκε αυτο το κουκλι?

----------


## kirkal

H Ρωξάννη είναι απλά μια θεά...από τα πιο όμορφα Cockatiel που έχω δει!!!!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

αν και δεν ξερω το συγκεκριμενο ειδος!!εγω θα πω την ρωξαννη!με τραβηξε πιο πολυ!χαχα...οποιο και να βαλεις!ευχομαι να ταιριαζουν και να παρετε καλους απογονους!!

----------


## mai_tai

πω..πω....-τι κουκλια ειναι αυτα...????? :Love0030: εγω βεβαια προτιμω την ΖΕΜΠΡΑ...αλλα...-γουστα ειναι αυτα!!!!ο δικος μου ειναι 3 μηνων περιπου ομως...!ελπιζω βασικα ..να μην μου βγει αφανου...κ ταιριαξουν μετα σαν....συμπεθερες...ααχχαχαχ  χαχχχαχχα!!!!!!θα δειξει σε κανα 3 μηνο..!!

παντος βαλτους καμια χαντρα στα μικρα σου νικολ γιατι ειναι πανεμορφα(φτου-φτου)

----------


## antker

Οντως ειναι υπεροχα να τα χαιρεστε παιδια!!!Μακαρι να ταιριαξουν!!!Το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι πανεμορφο!!!

----------


## antker

Στελιο μπορεις να μου στειλεις το τηλ του εκτροφεα στην Αθηνα με πμ?Θελω να αγορασω και εγω ενα κοκατιλ!!! Σ ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## mai_tai

σου στελνω σε πμ.

----------


## Κωσταντινος321

Μπορεις να μου  στιλεις και σε εμενα γιατι ενδιαφερομαι να αγορασω??

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

στειλε και σε εμενα στελιο!

----------


## mai_tai

Σας στελνω Νικο και Κωνσταντινε.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Ωραιος ο αφανας Στελιο  :winky:

----------


## mai_tai

Επανερχομαι  στο θεμα του αφανα-για  νεοτερη ενημερωση κ συμβουλες! :Jumping0011: 

Εδω και 20 μερες σταδιακα χανει -...ξεριζωνει...τα πουπουλα του!σιγουρα ειναι σημαδια της πρωτης πτεροροιας(ειναι κοντα 4 μηνων...)
Ηδη δειλα-δειλα βγαινουν τα πρωτα φτερακια του(οταν τον-την...χαιδευω...βλεπω διασπαρτα φτερακια μηκους 1-2 ποντους..-γκρι στην βαση τους κ πανω πανω..λιγο ασπρο ..κ πιο πανο λιγο κανελι..(κυριως επικρατει το γκρι...)η συνεχεια θα δειξει...πως θα ντυθει...!οποτε το  φυλο του παραμενει αγνωστο μεχρι νεοτερας... :Confused0013: 

Το πρωτο ερωτημα ειναι...''  δικαιολογει στην φαση που ειναι...να ειναι λιγο..πιο επιθετικος στα χαδια..?(ισως επειδη ποναει οταν βγαινουν καινουργεια φτερακια..)

το να ασχολειται ολη την ωρα με το να καθαριζεται κ να  τραβαει τα παλια πουπουλα..με το ραμφος του..?


κ το αλλο ειναι οτι τον βλεπω...να ξυνεται γενικοτερα κ στο κεφαλι (το κανει 10-15 φορες την μερα...)Με συμβουλευεται να τον ξαναψεκασω για ψειρες.....η δεν κανει τωρα π βγαζει τα νεα πουπουλα...?(αραγε αλλαζει κ τα φτερακια στο κεφαλι...????)


Δυστηχως φωτο δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω...γιατι οταν βλεπει την μηχανη...την ωρα π τον χαιδευω για να τραβηξω φωτο...-λες κ το καταλαβαινει...κ κανει να με δαγκωσει...!
Τα φωτα σας παρακαλω...χεχεχεχε

----------


## teo24

Το μονο που μπορω να σου απαντησω ειναι οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο να ξυνεται.Τα τρωει φαγουρα οταν βγαζουν νεα πουπουλα.Αν ειναι σε φαση πτερορροιας θα βγαλει παντου νεα πουπουλα και στο κεφαλι.

----------


## mariakappa

η πτερορροια γενικα τα κανει λιγο πιο νευρικα καποια πουλια γιατι ειναι επιπονη και πρεπει καπου να ξεσπασουν.συνηθως ομως αυτο ειναι και χαρακτηριστικο των αγοριων που γινονται αντρες και δεν σηκωνουν αλλο χαδια. θα του περασει ομως καποια στιγμη.
το εντονο ξυσιμο στο κεφαλι θα ελεγα οτι ειναι λιγο ανησυχητικο αλλα ειμαι επιφυλακτικη ως προς το ποσο εντονο ειναι γιατι εισαι ακομη απειρος στο να ξεχωρισεις το φυσιολογικο απο το αφυσικο.οι παπαγαλοι γενικα καθαριζονται και ξυνονται στο κεφαλι με τα νυχια τους.το εκανε και πριν ή το αρχισε στην πτερορροια? στα σημεια που ξυνεται το δερμα ειναι ερεθισμενο?

----------


## mai_tai

> η πτερορροια γενικα τα κανει λιγο πιο νευρικα καποια πουλια γιατι ειναι επιπονη και πρεπει καπου να ξεσπασουν.συνηθως ομως αυτο ειναι και χαρακτηριστικο των αγοριων που γινονται αντρες και δεν σηκωνουν αλλο χαδια. θα του περασει ομως καποια στιγμη.
> το εντονο ξυσιμο στο κεφαλι θα ελεγα οτι ειναι λιγο ανησυχητικο αλλα ειμαι επιφυλακτικη ως προς το ποσο εντονο ειναι γιατι εισαι ακομη απειρος στο να ξεχωρισεις το φυσιολογικο απο το αφυσικο.οι παπαγαλοι γενικα καθαριζονται και ξυνονται στο κεφαλι με τα νυχια τους.το εκανε και πριν ή το αρχισε στην πτερορροια? στα σημεια που ξυνεται το δερμα ειναι ερεθισμενο?


Ευχαριστω Μαρια για την απαντηση!Η αληθεια ειναι πως απο την πρωτη μερα που τον πηρα αραια κ που ξυνοταν στο κεφαλι του-το ειχε ψεκασει η ιδιοκτητρια για ψειρες κ τετοια...κ εγω μολις το πηρα σπιτι μετα απο 2-3 εβδομαδες το ξαναψεκασα για τυχον υπολοιματα...!ερεθισμο δεν μπορω να πω πως εχει...-οπως κ το βραδυ κοιματε μια χαρα...-δεν ακουω να ξυνεται...(καλο σημαδι μαλλον...)

Το πιθανοτερο..ειναι να βγαζει νεα φτερακια κ να τον εμποδιζουν λιγο...-Το θεμα ειναι πως τωρα κανει να τον ξαναψεκασω προοληπτικα ...-η καλυτερα να αφησω να μεγαλωσουν τα νεα φτερα..??η ειναι ασχετο το ενα με το αλλο..??

παντος για κελαιδισμα δεν κανει ακομη τιποτα....αλλα τα νεα φτερα μου φενονται γκριζαρουν αρκετα....-οποτε μπορεσω θα ανεβασω ωτο για να δουμε ...με τι θα ζευγαρωσει στην πορεια...χαχαχαχχαχαχχα :Jumping0011:

----------


## geog87

Στελιο ξερω πως ο αφανας δεν θελει να κανει μπανιο με τιποτα...πρεπει να τον κανεις μπανιο με καποιο τροπο!!!!!!θα τον βοηθησει τωρα που περνα πτεροροια!

----------


## mariakappa

με τοσους ψεκασμους δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να ανυσηχεις.ειναι φυσιολογικο το ξυσιμο.ισως ειναι λιγο πιο εντονο λογω πτερορροιας αλλα οταν τελειωσει θα το ελαττωσει.οσον αφορα τα φτερα που λες οτι βγαζει μονος του ουτε και για αυτο να ανυσηχεις.στην προσπαθεια του να καθαριστει απλα βγαζει τα φτερα που ουτως η αλλως ηταν ετοιμα να πεσουν.
υπομονη λιγο ακομα και σε λιγο δεν θα μπορει πια να κρυψει το φυλο του :winky:

----------


## mai_tai

ΕΕπππππ ναμαστε παλι-εχουμε θεματακια...κ λεμε να παρουμε καμια γνωμη απο τους παλαιοτερους! :Angel09: !Ηδη γιναμε κοντα..11 μηνων και συζουμε εδω και κανα 3μηνο με τον billia!!

Αυτες τις μερες η ΑΦΑΝΟΥ  χανει πολλα φτερακια(λογω δευτερης πτεροροιας....σωστα...?)
και τον Οκτωμβρη μηνα αλλαξε τα πρωτα φτερακια της αλλα αυτες  τις μερες...ειναι το κατι αλλο...!με μια σκουπα ειμαι ολη μερα..!


το ανυσηχητικο...αν ειναι...-ειναι πως την βλεπω καθε τοσο....κ καθεται στο πατο του κλουβιου...κ μασαει..-μαδαει το χαρτι κουζινας π τις βαζω...!Αν ηταν καναρινια...-θα ελεγα πως ψαχνουν υλικο για φωλια...-το ιδιο ισχυει κ με τους παπαγαλους...??? υποψιν φωλια δεν εχω στην κλουβα...!

Αν οντως ετοιμαζονται για τετοιο σκηνικο...(παρολο που μια φορα εχω δει να κανουν....ζουζουνιες....)  να τα χωρισω...για να μην μπλεξω καλοκαιριατικα....-η να τους βαλω φωλια να ολοκληρωσουν τις ορμες  τους...?????

υποψιν οτι φοβαμαι για δυστοκια της Αφανους και δεν θελω να το ρισκαρω..!Ακομη δεν χρονισε..!!

οποτε ....

1) τα χωριζω...σε χωριστα κλουβια...?

2) τους βαζω φωλια...???

3)η  τα αφηνω να μασουλανε χαρτια...κ να βαλω φωλια τον χειμωνα..???

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολλοί παπαγάλοι αρέσκονται στο να μασάν το χαρτί του πάτου... μάλλον και η διακιά σου βρήκε παιχνίδι!  :Happy: 
Από όσο ξέρω μόνο τα Lovebirds χτίζουν φωλιά με χαρτιά και φτερά ( εκτός από τα monk που φτιάχνουν με ολόκληρα ξύλα) ...

----------


## vicky_ath

Τα αφήνεις έτσι όπως είναι, χωρίς φωλιά και άγχος και δε θα πάθουν τίποτα!!

----------


## mai_tai

ευχαριστω -Ευθημη-Βικη!καθε μερα μαθαινουμε .. :: με αυτα τα διαολακια!

----------

